# Pike turned a Yr old on the 4th!!! :)



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

As the title states, my boy turned 1 (7)  Heres some current pictures i took yesterday on the camera phone for u guys. let me know what u think, either way im open to opinions. hes 3/4 razors edge 1/4 gotti.























































:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

thats a nice dog. how is the temperment? most people on here will tell you that your dog isnt a pitbull . i get slammed by all the people who own snoopy faced, narrow shouldered , floppy eared, sucked up looking , versions of the pitbull. so cheers to you and your razors edge/ gotti. dog. i think it's cool.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I like your dog, he fye!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pike !! Sadie says Pikes a hottie LOL ... That's how an ambully should look IMO ... He is one good looking boy !


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

sleipner said:


> thats a nice dog. how is the temperment? most people on here will tell you that your dog isnt a pitbull . i get slammed by all the people who own snoopy faced, narrow shouldered , floppy eared, sucked up looking , versions of the pitbull. so cheers to you and your razors edge/ gotti. dog. i think it's cool.


seems like your doing quite a bit of slmaing yourself.

happy b day pike he looks good and happy!!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

sleipner said:


> thats a nice dog. how is the temperment? most people on here will tell you that your dog isnt a pitbull . i get slammed by all the people who own snoopy faced, narrow shouldered , floppy eared, sucked up looking , versions of the pitbull. so cheers to you and your razors edge/ gotti. dog. i think it's cool.


9 times outa 10 we don't say unless they ask. Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

sleipner said:


> thats a nice dog. how is the temperment? most people on here will tell you that your dog isnt a pitbull . i get slammed by all the people who own snoopy faced, narrow shouldered , floppy eared, sucked up looking , versions of the pitbull. so cheers to you and your razors edge/ gotti. dog. i think it's cool.


Ok buddy I am giving you a warning take your outbursts somewhere else. Know one ever slammed you they tried to educate you BIG difference ... You chose not to accept the truth and now your lashing out which will not be tolerated ... This is the very last time I am going to tell you to cut your crap. Bashing on either side is not tolerated by any member no exceptions. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

he looks great. how much does he weigh? Very smooth looking. Do you do much physical training with him?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well he is a pit bull, just not a apbt,,,,,big difference. but either way, he has a great temperment, has shown no signs of d.a. YET. key word. i hope it stays that way, but you never know.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> well he is a pit bull, just not a apbt,,,,,big difference. but either way, he has a great temperment, has shown no signs of d.a. YET. key word. i hope it stays that way, but you never know.


Yeah from my exp they like to show their a** at 2 lol ... give it another year:thumbsup:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i used to let him pull a cenderblock with his harness.....then he broke it and i havnt really bothered since. uhh...as far as physical stuff, we play every day....he runs the neighbors cats.....lol.... i would like to show him, does anybody think i have a chance of placeing???? and as far as how much he weighs....im not really sure. heres a pic of him in oct. he weighed 52 lbs then....see if u can give me an estimate.
10 mon.








1 yr


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao.....he looks bigger to me in the 10mo pic


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

it seems i must be a good boy and not insult anyone or i will be banned. but there is a definate double standard here. some claim it's a sense of humor when insulting someone here and go unnoticed. i don't always feel that way. bottom line if i ripped your dog apart, i apologize. but i have taken a bunch of peoples insults about my dogs here and never cried about it.........


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

sleipner said:


> it seems i must be a good boy and not insult anyone or i will be banned. but there is a definate double standard here. some claim it's a sense of humor when insulting someone here and go unnoticed. i don't always feel that way. bottom line if i ripped your dog apart, i apologize. but i have taken a bunch of peoples insults about my dogs here and never cried about it.........


If you find anyone insulting other dogs or members there is a report post button on the left hand side under your name simply report it and we will take care of it. But 2 wrongs don't make a right. When I see bashing going on I nip it in the bud right away. It's one thing to give your opinions in a respectful manner and it's another to just be down right disrespectful. You need to find that fine line and roll with it. This is not the place to go back and fourth this is someone else's thread and I don't want it ruined for the Original Poster. If you want to address anything else do it in a private message.

Thanks SadieBlues :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> lmao.....he looks bigger to me in the 10mo pic


I'd say he is about 60 lbs between 60-65 up:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

sadie im reporting your A$$ for saying my puppy has low pasterns lol.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ty sadie. i will weigh him for u guys probably 2morrow. i fortunatly have monday off WOOOHOOO,,,,,,never mind i start school 2morrow. sigh. but either way....im going to pm u my address and you can send me your beautiful blue baby that u have in ur avatar asap by airline.....thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wheezie said:


> sadie im reporting your A$$ for saying my puppy has low pasterns lol.


LOL ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> ty sadie. i will weigh him for u guys probably 2morrow. i fortunatly have monday off WOOOHOOO,,,,,,never mind i start school 2morrow. sigh. but either way....im going to pm u my address and you can send me your beautiful blue baby that u have in ur avatar asap by airline.....thanks


That's sadie I would be lost without her .. She's bad as hell though she has more energy than a light bulb LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

sleipner said:


> thats a nice dog. how is the temperment? most people on here will tell you that your dog isnt a pitbull . i get slammed by all the people who own snoopy faced, narrow shouldered , floppy eared, sucked up looking , versions of the pitbull. so cheers to you and your razors edge/ gotti. dog. i think it's cool.


The quote above is why I hate owning a Blue dog sometimes!

HAPPY B-DAY PIKE!!!!!! He's a very handsome boy! I hope you both had a great day together.


----------

